

WordPress has become the first Greenscroll  friendly blogging system.  - greenscroll
http://www.greenscroll.org/blog/864

======
pierrefar
For those that never heard of Greenscroll, this is their blurb on their home
page:

"Greenscroll is a non-profit organization created to fight climate change in
the real world, on the battlefield of the virtual one. Recognizing the growing
environmental footprint of the Internet and the infrastructure involved in
running it, Greenscroll's mission is to power the Internet by green renewable
energy and help save the Earth. We do so by helping you make your website
environmentally friendly. On your behalf, we pump green energy into the grid
to power your website and hence the Internet."

Very buzzword compliant of saying they generate renewable energy and sell it
to the grid which then, logically, powers the internet.

~~~
csbrooks
So it's carbon offsets?

~~~
greenscroll
Not exactly. Greenscroll invests funds in Renewable Energy projects - wind
farms.

------
xiaoma
What does the plug-in do?

The page didn't make much sense. Is it really nothing more than an image added
to your footer?

~~~
greenscroll
This plugin was made to ease Greenscroll certificate installation to WP blog.
It is surely helps those Greenscroll supporters who are not fluent in HTML and
CSS.

------
pwmanagerdied
Because you have a plugin that could be replaced with copying and pasting a
widget to your sidebar?

~~~
greenscroll
Sorry I can't get what you mean.

